# My frog is stuck in a crack in my driftwood



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

So I just put a new piece of driftwood in my tank yesterday, and today I couldn't find my African dwarf frog. His name is Jorge, by the way. Anyway, I picked up the driftwood to make sure I hadn't crushed him when I put it in, and then I turned it over because it forms a kind of cave. Sure enough, I found Jorge in there, except he seems to have lodged himself very tightly into a crack in the wood. I have no idea how he plans to get out of there. All that's sticking out now is half of his belly and his back legs. 
I really don't know what to do, because I'm worried that he can't get out, but I don't know how to get him out without hurting him or making him try to burrow even deeper into the wood. Please help. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well this is a first for me. Is there any way you can gently pry him out of there? I can't imagine he'd survive being stuck there.

Damn!

Good luck.


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Romad said:


> Well this is a first for me. Is there any way you can gently pry him out of there? I can't imagine he'd survive being stuck there.
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Good luck.


I know, it's one of the weirder things I've seen. It's like he's mad at me.
Yeah, I'm worried about him drowning/not eating/dying. When I first saw him I gently pulled his leg but I mean he is really stuck good. And that just made him burrow in deeper. I guess I'll just pull the log out and inspect the crack. I don't want him to dry out though.
Thanks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd just jam a screwdriver in the crack (being careful not to skewer the poor frog of course) and try to pry the crack wider so that he can swim out. After he gets out, I'd be inclined to break the driftwood apart along this crack so that it doesn't happen again.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had Plecos and loaches do this on occasion. I usually just leave em be ,and they manage to get out on their own. If after two or three days however, I too would be concerned.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got an ADF sorry i cant answer your ? but i have 1 of my own if you dont mind... HOW, WHAT, and WHEN do you feed him. I have mine in a community tank and dont think its eaten in 2 days.

thanks


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions/support. I picked up the log and he had magically found his way out. I guess I should change his name to Houdini. Sorry for the panic.



KSASTER2 said:


> I just got an ADF sorry i cant answer your ? but i have 1 of my own if you dont mind... HOW, WHAT, and WHEN do you feed him. I have mine in a community tank and dont think its eaten in 2 days.
> 
> thanks


I feed mine frozen bloodworms, I thing that's the best option. Problem is, they're very slow eaters. If you just dump the worms in all the other fish'll eat them first. I usually either take a pipette and dangle worms in front of his face, or I stick some worms in a dark hidden crevice before I go to bed. Hiding the worms is good because the fish can't see them, and the frogs use their sense of smell to find food and they are scavengers so they'll find the worms. If you have a little cave or hiding place your frog likes, I'd put the worms in there.


----------

